# My oral interview score ETI LOCAL11



## Jose618 (Jul 17, 2017)

Deemoney4 said:


> So i scored a 82.5 in my oral interview what do guys think is that good?


what did you take into the interview as far as paper work? and how did you dress?


----------



## Deemoney4 (Dec 21, 2017)

Jose618 said:


> Deemoney4 said:
> 
> 
> > So i scored a 82.5 in my oral interview what do guys think is that good?
> ...


. I was in jeans and button up shirt but there were a few people dressed up with ties and and slacks but yeah i didnt take any paperwork


----------



## Jose618 (Jul 17, 2017)

Deemoney4 said:


> . I was in jeans and button up shirt but there were a few people dressed up with ties and and slacks but yeah i didnt take any paperwork


oh alright my friend went in the same no paperwork but dressed formal and he score an 80 so i think you did well.


----------



## M.A.R (Jun 10, 2012)

that's a good score, it just a waiting game now. goodluck


----------



## NothingsShockn (Apr 28, 2017)

When did you interview? I interviewed Dec 27 and am waiting on the updated POE.


----------



## Deemoney4 (Dec 21, 2017)

NothingsShockn said:


> When did you interview? I interviewed Dec 27 and am waiting on the updated POE.


 The 22nd of December yeah i know been checkin it too, what was your score?


----------



## Jose618 (Jul 17, 2017)

how long did it take you guys to get your score?


----------



## Deemoney4 (Dec 21, 2017)

Jose618 said:


> how long did it take you guys to get your score?


 about a week and a half


----------



## TheHundreds (Feb 9, 2018)

Have you guys been called to boot camp?


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Since when do they "grade" the interview? And what is it based on? How many questions you got "right"? I never got a "grade" on mine (that I know of). It used to be either thumbs up, or thumbs down.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

joebanana said:


> *Since when do they "grade" the interview? And what is it based on?* How many questions you got "right"? I never got a "grade" on mine (that I know of). It used to be either thumbs up, or thumbs down.


Yeah that is a new one on me as well.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

M.A.R said:


> that's a good score, it just a waiting game now. goodluck


When did you guys start "grading" interviews? And what do you base the "grade" on?


----------



## donchichi1 (Feb 24, 2018)

I got the email to bootcamp yesterday (02/23). I scored an 85. 
Guys already in the program, what is the Job availability like? Is it possible that there could be a period at which you could be out of job and then not get paid as well?
Been doing a little research and seen cases where people complain they didn't have a job for about 2 months or more. Also, do you really get health packages?


----------



## TheHundreds (Feb 9, 2018)

When did you apply?


----------



## TheHundreds (Feb 9, 2018)

I mean, when did you get interviewed ?


----------



## donchichi1 (Feb 24, 2018)

December 2017


----------



## TheHundreds (Feb 9, 2018)

They don't call you at all?, or they just notify u by email ??


----------



## M.A.R (Jun 10, 2012)

donchichi1 said:


> I got the email to bootcamp yesterday (02/23). I scored an 85.
> Guys already in the program, what is the Job availability like? Is it possible that there could be a period at which you could be out of job and then not get paid as well?
> Been doing a little research and seen cases where people complain they didn't have a job for about 2 months or more. Also, do you really get health packages?



There is no reason to be out of work as a apprentice for local 11 right now. Unemployment pays for the periods when you are't working. 

There's always gonna be apprentice that complaint about there employment, these are the same guys that fail class weeks, are late, don't do there hw, etc etc

if you have a good attitude, work ethic and are reliable then you'll be fine.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Can this be moved to the union area? People that actually work full time in the trades do not want to read this dribble. 
Thank you Mods.


----------



## M.A.R (Jun 10, 2012)

sbrn33 said:


> Can this be moved to the union area? People that actually work full time in the trades do not want to read this dribble.
> Thank you Mods.


You had the time to click and read it.


----------



## Poster (Jan 25, 2018)

Did you get a email yet.. And see the guy with a 85 got one; so how far down do you think they got to


----------



## Vocelectrical (Jul 3, 2018)

Has anyone ever heard of a score of 84.65? I’ve looked at the forums and they’re either .5 or whole numbers


----------



## Poster (Jan 25, 2018)

Vocelectrical said:


> Has anyone ever heard of a score of 84.65? I’ve looked at the forums and they’re either .5 or whole numbers


Yeah that's a wierd one


----------



## Vocelectrical (Jul 3, 2018)

tested in april, interviewed july 2nd and just got notified today july 11th that I will be in the boot-camp on july 23rd. scored an 84.65 at interview.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

DeeMoney, I am moving your thread to "Union Topics". I think your post would be better served there.


----------



## ConstantStudent (Oct 6, 2018)

i scored an 83 and from what i can tell an 85 is max, let me know if you got a call, my name magically dissapeared off the poe today.


----------



## mmm-horchata (Mar 27, 2019)

Just interviewed for Local 11 in february. I scored an 82.5


----------

